# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Athena Seaways  [Coraggio]

## Marioukos

img_1002.jpgimg_1004.jpgimg_1007.jpgimg_1008.jpgimg_1011.jpg


To Coraggio στην Ηγουμενιτσα > 30-11-2012.... 
Καθυστερημενη η αφιξη του απο το λιμανι της Πατρας μιας και ολα τα πλοια ειχαν προβλημα λογω κακοκαιριας στην Αδρατικη. Εχει διαφορες απο τα αδερφακια του superfast i-ii , εχει κανει προεκταση των χωρων και χτησιμο προς πρυμα , ακομη εχει καποια εξαλλα στα πλαινα του τμηματα... Ομορφο με τα μπλε του χρωματα. Φημες που ακουγονται πριν ερθει ελεγαν οτι θα δουμε και το Audacia.. Προσφατα το ανεφερε και περιοδικο οποτε αναμενουμε τις εξελιξεις μηπως και δουμε και το αδερφακι Νο 4 στην Αδριατικη απο τα 8 που εχουν συνολικα ναυπηγηθει !

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Μην σου φανει παράξενο...κοστίζουν λιγότερο λογο Ιταλικής σημαίας...ναυλωνονται τα ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι-ΙΙ και καθονται αυτα!

----------


## Marioukos

img_1012.jpgimg_1015.jpgimg_1016.jpgimg_1018.jpgimg_1021.jpg

----------


## Marioukos

img_1023.jpgimg_1025.jpgimg_1026.jpgimg_1027.jpgimg_1029.jpg  :Fat:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Αυτη την τζιμινιέρα ποτέ μου δεν την χώνεψα!!!Εντυπωσιακό το είδα κ εγω προσφατα στην Πάτρα που ήμουν!
PB170725.jpg

----------


## Marioukos

Φοβερα θορυβωδες πλοια παντως.. Απορω στο ταξιδι αν ειναι τοσο οσο στο λιμανι. Δεν εχω ταξιδεψει ακομη με καποιο της σειρας τους!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Οντως κατι που στο σχολιάσαμε στην παρέα....πολύ φασαριααααααααα....που να ακουσεις το FLORENCIA!!

----------


## Marioukos

To εχω ακουσει.. Απαλευτη η κατασταση...!  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Προφανώς εχουν καλη ηχομόνωση!

----------


## Appia_1978

Όντως, γιατί στο εσωτερικό δε θυμάμαι θόρυβο.

----------


## ithakos

Ωχ..να κάνεις τόσες ώρες ταξίδι και να έχεις και θόρυβο..είναι θέμα...
Πάμε να το δούμε στην Πάτρα...πριν ακόμα ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του...
DSC_0017.jpg

----------


## Marioukos

Για να δουμε αν θα το διπλωσει το Audacia.. Τοσο μικρο ξενοδοχειο για την γραμμη της Βενετιας, το ταξιδι πρεπει να καταντα αρκετα κουραστικο και βαρετο !  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## ithakos

Καινούρια πληροφορία...δηλαδή υπάρχει περίπτωση να δούμε δύο καινούρια πλοία στη γραμμή της Βενετίας?

----------


## ιθακη

Οχ θα γεμίσει η Πάτρα με τα αδέρφια των sf1-2??????μπλιαχχχχ...

----------


## kalypso

αχ που είναι οι παλιές καλές ημέρες...??!!

----------


## ithakos

Πλέον βλέπουμε να μένουν τα πλοία τύπου Ρο-Ρο..γιατί έχουν λιγότερα έξοδα και μεγαλύτερα γκαράζ.....πάνε οι παλιές καλές εποχές με τις ατελείωτες περαντζάδες,τις σκάλες,τις ανοιχτές βαρδιόλες και ταπολλά καταστρώματα επιβατών....

----------


## Marioukos

Μαζευονται ολο και πιο πολλα τετοιου ειδους πλοια ανεξαρτητως γραμμης...! Ειναι λεει πιο οικονομικο το Coraggio απο τα Κρητη τοσο στα εξοδα σημαιας - προσωπικου αλλα και απο πλευρας καυσιμων !  :Sour:

----------


## ithakos

Σωστά....ακριβώς έτσι είναι....

----------


## panthiras1

Και με τα ΚΡΗΤΗ τι θα γίνει;

----------


## ιθακη

καλομελετάτε και μάλλον έρχετε κι άλλο "κωλοκομμένο" στην Πάτρα

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ποιο απο ολα :ρ

----------


## ithakos

Θα έρθει πλοίο τύπου Ρο-Ρο να διπλώσει το Coraggio αν επαληθευτούν τα σενάρια.

----------


## ιθακη

μάλλον αυτό

Και κρατάμε και μία πισινή μήπως έχουμε καμία απρόσμενη "παρουσία" κάποιου παλαιού γνωστού

----------


## Ergis

Για να ειμαι ειλικρινής το οτι θα ναυλωνε ο Γκριμαλντι στην ΑΝΕΚ πλοιο δεν το περιμενα με τιποτα.
Μην ξεχναμε οτι υπαρχει ενα τεραστιο χασμα μεταξυ τους
Αν δουμε και δευτερο πλοιο μηπως να αρχιζουμε να σκεφτομαστε παλι καινουρια σεναρια;
Λεω εγω τωρα.....

----------


## despo

Μα δεν είναι αυτός ο Γκριμάλντι που ξέρουμε δηλ. των Μινωικών - Ειναι ο ... άλλος !

----------


## Ergis

> Μα δεν είναι αυτός ο Γκριμάλντι που ξέρουμε δηλ. των Μινωικών - Ειναι ο ... άλλος !


Αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι τυπικο το ζητημα. :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## ιθακη

Ναι να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε αυτό....η εταιρία που εχει το coragio δεν ειναι η grimaldi lines (ferries ή τι στην ευχή την ονομάζει ο Μανωλιός) αλλά η Grandi navi Veloci του Aldo grimaldi,θείου του Manuello

----------


## Marioukos

Προφανως αν δουμε και δευτερο πλοιο κατι θα συμβαινει αλλα και αυτοι εχουν ναυπηγησει πλοια που δεν εχουν που να τα βαλουν... Επομενως... Το Audacia δεν εχει φαει την μετασκευη του Coraggio οποτε μιλαμε για λιγα πραγματα απο καμπινες!

----------


## panthiras1

Μήπως με αυτό τον τρόπο βολεύονται όλοι; Και σταματήσει ο ... πόλεμος;
Και η ΑΝΕΚ έχει έσοδα από την διαχείρηση των πλοίων και ο Ιταλός (ο Aldo Grimaldi,θείος του Manuello) έχει κέρδη από την ενοικίαση των πλοίων του και ο άλλος Ιταλός (ο Manuello) δεν θα τολμήσει να τα βάλει με τον θείο του.

----------


## Marioukos

Ποιος να ξερει αραγε να μας απαντησει... :05.18 Flustered:  Θα δειξει ο χρονος και μονον αυτος..!

----------


## kalypso

το Coraggio την ημέρα της άφιξής του 11/11/2012 στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας...
PB114728.jpg

----------


## ithakos

> μάλλον αυτό
> 
> Και κρατάμε και μία πισινή μήπως έχουμε καμία απρόσμενη "παρουσία" κάποιου παλαιού γνωστού


Και εγώ αυτή την πληροφορία έχω....κολάνε όμως στο θέμα των καμπινών γιατί η γραμμή της Βενετίας έχει πολύ καλές πληρότητες και το ταξίδι είναι πολύ μεγάλο...

----------


## Marioukos

Και το ονομα αυτου ? Ariadne....! Nα δουμε.... 
Ας δουμε το Corragio κατα την ετοιμασια του για αναχωρηση προς Βενετια...
img_1000.jpg  :Mask:

----------


## panthiras1

> Από Marioukos: Και το ονομα αυτου ? Ariadne....! Nα δουμε....


Ariadne ???
Δηλαδή το να πάει η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στα Χανιά και ο ΕΛ.ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ με τις πολλές καμπίνες του και τα μεγάλα γκαράζ στην Βενετία δεν παίζει;;;

----------


## ιθακη

Εγω που είπα το 





> Και κρατάμε και μία πισινή μήπως έχουμε καμία απρόσμενη "παρουσία" κάποιου παλαιού γνωστού



δεν εννοούσα το Αριάδνη.....Άλλο εννούσα

----------


## Marioukos

Παντως το ονομα του Ariadne ακουγεται και αυτο για τα καλα στην βενετια αν και το προγραμμα δειχνει επιστροφη του Kriti II !

----------


## superfast v

Καλα ενα-ενα θα τα ξεπεταξει η ΑΝΕΚ τα πλοια της απο την Αδριατικη και θα φερει Ιταλικα οπως οι αλλοι.Αλλα τουλαχιστον οι αλλοι εχουν και Ιταλο προεδρο και δικαιολογουνται..Εδω που ειναι''Ελληνες''τι παιζει??Γι αυτο δεν μιλαει κανεις..

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το "Κουραγιο" στη Βενετια...

----------


## Marioukos

Τα παει αρκετα καλα για την ωρα και ειναι ολοι ευχαριστημενοι, οδηγοι και επιβατες !

----------


## superfast v

Και οι ναυτικοι της ΑΝΕΚ που απολυθηκαν ειναι κι αυτοι ευχαριστημενοι Μαριε??

----------


## Marioukos

Αυτο σιγουρα δεν ειναι καλο και κανεις δε το θελει. Για το πλοιο μιλησα !

----------


## Appia_1978

Το θέμα, δε θα έπρεπε να μετατοπιστεί στα ξένα πλοία;  :Wink:

----------


## ithakos

Θεωρώ ότι αφού το έχει ναυλώσλεί  η ΑΝΕΚ και εκτελεί δρομολόγια για την ώρα από ελληνικό λιμάνι να το έχουμε στα ελληνικά πλοία και αργότερα το μετακομίζουμε...

----------


## Appia_1978

Ναι, αλλά με το ίδιο σκεπτικό δε θα πρέπει τότε να μεταφέρουμε και το Europalink εδώ;

----------


## sylver23

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κρίνουμε κατά περίπτωση λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν εαν το πλοίο έχει Ελληνική σημαία , ανήκει σε Ελληνική ή Ξένη εταιρία , έχει Ελληνικό ή ξένο πλήρωμα κτλ
Το Corragio μάλλον θα μεταφερθεί στα ξένα

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ και μη θεωρηθεί ότι ήθελα σώνει και καλά να επιβάλλω τη θέλησή μου, εντάξει; 
Ανδρέα, ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγήθηκες  :Smile:

----------


## ithakos

Μάρκο δεν παρεξηγώ τίποτα γι αυτό το λόγο είμαστε εδώ για να διαφωνούμε και να βγαίνει κάτι καλό..εγώ μία πρόταση έκανα με τη δική μου λογική.

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Δε θα έπρεπε να δημιουργηθεί ένα νέο θέμα για το αδερφό που κατευθύνεται στην Πάτρα;

----------


## ithakos

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...941#post451941
Ορίστε φίλε μου το θέμα του πλοίου...καλή αρχή να έχει...

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Ένα περιστατικό είχαμε χτες στο καράβι:




> Μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, κατά τον κατάπλου τουΕ/Γ-Ο/Γ “CORAGGIO” σημαίας Ιταλίας στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας, ερχόμενο από το λιμάνι της Βενετίας, ενημερώθηκε η οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή ότι 51χρονος επιβάτης απεβίωσε κατά τον πλού του προς το λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας.Η σορός του 51χρονου μεταφέρθηκε στο Πανεπιστημιακό Γενικό Νοσοκομείο Ιωαννίνων για διενέργεια νεκροψίας – νεκροτομής.Προανάκριση διενεργείται από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Ηγουμενίτσας.


πηγή: hcg.gr

----------


## panthiras1

To Coraggio το έχει βάλει η ΑΝΕΚ "στο στόλο" της. Δηλαδή στο site της ΑΝΕΚ, εκεί όπου αναφέρει τα πλοία της.

http://web.anek.gr/portal/page/portal/ANEK_prod/Fleet_2

Δεν θυμάμαι να έχει στο παρελθόν βάλει άλλο μισθωμένο πλοίο. Μήπως συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο;

----------


## ithakos

Μήπως για λόγους διαφήμησης...ώστε να φανεί σαν ανανέωση του στόλου.

----------


## koumparos

> Μήπως για λόγους διαφήμησης...ώστε να φανεί σαν ανανέωση του στόλου.


εδω ειναι ακομα ο Σοφοκλης κ τα Λευκα Ορη μεσα... εμεινε στην μεση η ανανεωση....

----------


## panthiras1

To Coraggio μισθώθηκε πρόσφατα από την ΑΝΕΚ. ¶ρα το site είναι καλά ενημερωμένο. Όσο για το Σοφοκλης και τα Λευκα Ορη κανείς δεν ξέρει αν πουλήθηκαν. Ούτε και η ΑΝΕΚ έχει βγάλει ανακοίνωση (τουλάχιστον από αυτά που ξέρω). Μήπως δεν έχουν πουληθεί και ανήκουν ακόμα στον στόλο της ΑΝΕΚ;

----------


## ιθακη

Σε πρώτο πλάνο το Coraggio στην 16 (κάθετα μπροστά από τον παλιό επιβατικό σταθμό) και το Forza,στο οποίο γίνονταν οι απαραίτητοι έλεγχοι για να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια, στην 14 (παράλληλα με  τον παλιό επιβατικό σταθμό)
IMG_6559.JPG

----------


## CORFU

πριν ενα λεπτο απο το σπιτι μου <corfu traffic control>

008.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Διανυκτέρευση στην Πάτρα....
DSC_0238.jpg

----------


## Βασιλικη Π.

Το εχω λατρεψει αυτο το καραβι!! Ελπιζω να δω κ τον εσωτερικο του χωρο συντομα..Υπαρχουν φωτογραφιες??

----------


## Apostolos

Φοβερός ο ενθουσιασμός σου!

----------


## Βασιλικη Π.

Ο δικος μου?? Το ωραιο να λεγεται!!

----------


## Trakman

Το Coraggio σήμερα το πρωί στο παλιό λιμάνι της Πάτρας.

Trakakis_IMG_1746.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Το Coraggio σήμερα το πρωί στο παλιό λιμάνι της Πάτρας.
> 
> Trakakis_IMG_1746.jpg


Να είσαι καλα Γιώργο

----------


## ιθακη

Γιώργο, πρύμα αριστερά πρέπει να είναι και το αδερφό του, σωστά???

----------


## Trakman

Έτσι ακριβώς Γιώργο. Παλιές καλές μέρες στο λιμάνι...

----------


## Trakman

Εδώ και τα δυο μαζί. 

Trakakis_IMG_1751.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Αυτή την φωτό εννοούσα Γιώργαρε....Όχι μόνο σαν τις παλιές καλές εποχές (μόνη παραφωνία τα Ιταλικά, που οι μακαρωνάδες δεν μπορούν να τα αράξουν και τα αφήνουν αρόδο)

----------


## Βασιλικη Π.

Μια φωτογραφια και απο εμενα απο σημερα το απογευμα...

----------


## Aquaman

> Εδώ και τα δυο μαζί. 
> 
> Trakakis_IMG_1751.jpg


Ωραιο ουρανο πετυχες φιλε!Η πλωρη που φαινεται αμυδρα δεξια ειναι του Ionian Queen?

----------


## Trakman

Ναι φίλε Aquaman, είναι το Queen.

Εδώ στη σημερινή του αναχώρηση.

Trakakis_IMG_1907.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Στο παλιό λιμάνι της Πάτρας.

Trakakis_IMG_3310b.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Άφιξη του Coraggio στη Βενετία.
Για τον Καπετάνιο του nautilia.gr Νίκο Μαρούλη, που έχει σήμερα τα γενέθλιά του!

Trakakis_IMG_4209b.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Άφιξη του Coraggio στη Βενετία.
> Για τον Καπετάνιο του nautilia.gr Νίκο Μαρούλη, που έχει σήμερα τα γενέθλιά του!
> 
> Trakakis_IMG_4209b.jpg


Να είσαι καλά Γιώργο μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!!

----------


## schoen

Coraggio Χθες stin Benezia
IMG_1869.jpgIMG_1893.jpgIMG_1993.jpgIMG_2177.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Ομορφες φωτο αν και στην τελευταια εναι το Forza

----------


## Trakman

Πράγματι, πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες!

Εδώ από τη χθεσινή μεθόρμιση του πλοίου από το παλιό στο νέο λιμάνι της Πάτρας αργά το απόγευμα.

Trakakis_IMG_5031.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σύμφωνα με το shippax από αρχές 2014 ναυλώνεται 5 χρόνια bare boat στην DFDS κ θα ταξιδεύει στην Βαλτική.

----------


## Trakman

Η σημερινή του μεθόρμιση από το παλιό στο νέο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.

Trakakis_IMG_6498.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλά, τι να πω τώρα ...;  :Smile:

----------


## SteliosK

Με όνομα  Athena Seaways στο λιμάνι της Γένοβας.

1936987.jpg
© bocmanas
shipspotting.com

----------

